# New SPD pedals :S :D



## Makins (9 Apr 2011)

Got a set of SPD pedals and shoes today, never tried them before! This could be.... interesting :L Any advice for SPD's would be very much welcome, the less chance of me collapsing when I'm not moving the better 

Ben


----------



## rusky (9 Apr 2011)

Make a conscious effort to unclip when you think you are going to slow enough!

You will fall though at some point!!


----------



## Makins (9 Apr 2011)

Just tried them out on the car park by my house, didn't fall once and found them pretty easy to use  Set them on the loosest setting though  Everyone was telling me how much more efficient they are, and they might be, but more importantly I can now bunny hop - it's great fun  

Time to take them down a quiet lane somewhere now, I'm sure I will fall off eventually!


----------



## rusty bearing (9 Apr 2011)

Hey we all fall off eventually, and for some reason its always at the most embarrasing moment There are always loads of people around to witness your discomfort.
Best advice I can give is to plan a bit further ahead than normal before it all goes horribly wrong


----------



## Makins (14 Apr 2011)

Been using them for a little while now, getting quite confident with them  On the road I find them brilliant, unclipping one foot at junctions is easy and I've had no issues on the road at all. Going off road with them is a different matter though, especially when the person you're cycling with forgets that I can't stop and put my foot down as easily as they can, I only just avoided a large nettle patch heading for my face! I'm considering riding up Cadair Idris with them in a weeks time, but this is already going to be a challenge without having to think about pedals! What do you guys think, should I bite the bullet and go for it or should I stick with the flats (which have very little grip with any foot wear) ?


----------



## epictrail (19 Apr 2011)

Set them on a low release pressure to start with and then when you're happy turn the setting up


----------



## Trembler49 (20 Apr 2011)

Makins said:


> Been using them for a little while now, getting quite confident with them  On the road I find them brilliant, unclipping one foot at junctions is easy and I've had no issues on the road at all. Going off road with them is a different matter though, especially when the person you're cycling with forgets that I can't stop and put my foot down as easily as they can, I only just avoided a large nettle patch heading for my face! I'm considering riding up Cadair Idris with them in a weeks time, but this is already going to be a challenge without having to think about pedals! What do you guys think, should I bite the bullet and go for it or should I stick with the flats (which have very little grip with any foot wear) ?



Go for it. In my opinion and experience, off road use becomes natural very quickly. You are most likely to fall over in a car park. Always with the largest number of your mates watching


----------



## e-rider (20 Apr 2011)

I have found it difficult to make small changes to the cleat position after the initial installation. This is because the teeth on the underside of the cleats dig into the sole of the shoe. No problem if you want to completely chnage the cleat position, but if you want to make a fine adjustment, whenever you tighten them up they just go back to the old position. My advice is make sure you get it right first time - easier said than done!


----------



## buggi (20 Apr 2011)

when you come to a stop, ensure that the "clipped in" foot is at the 6 o'clock position and the one you have unclipped is at the 12 o'clock position. It is natural to put down the higher foot. 

Had 3 "clipless moments" before i worked this out!


----------

